# TRANSFERT iPad => mac



## ZANTAR2054 (20 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai des pdf dans iBooks sur iPad.
J'aimerai les avoir sur mac.
Comment faire ?


----------



## Lauange (21 Août 2013)

Bonjour

Installe Ifunbox sur ton mac, puis va dans Ifunbox classic. Dans ibook tu trouveras tes fichiers et tu pourras les exporter.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (21 Août 2013)

Autrement, tu attends la version 10.9 Maverick et tu auras automatiquement iBooks sur ton Mac
C'est prévu pour cet automne...
http://www.macg.co/unes/voir/132109/prise-en-main-d-ibooks-sur-os-x-mavericks


----------



## ZANTAR2054 (22 Août 2013)

Merci Lauange,
iFunBox fonctionne vraiment bien, super facile!


----------



## r e m y (22 Août 2013)

quand on branche l'iPad au Mac, en sélectionnant l'iPAD dans iTUnes puis en allant dans l'onglet applications, dans le bas de la fenêtre (en descendant à al souris), tu dois trouver l'application iBooks avec dans la colonne de droite les fichiers pdf, non?

Tu devrais alors pouvoir les prendre et les glisser sur le bureau du Mac

(je n'ai jamais testé tel que tu le demandes, mais je le fais régulièrement en sens inverse. Je passe ainsi des pdf du Mac à l'iPAD, pour les lire via iBooks)


----------



## Lauange (22 Août 2013)

Cool.


----------

